# F.A.O Lorian.............



## Sc4mp0

I sent you a pm on the 13th of Decemberwhich you acknowledged in a different thread on the 14th and said you would reply to later.

It's been 7 days since that and no reply so I assume that my message has been lost in the abyss of other pm's or reported posts from members. Obviously I wouldn't want another one to get lost and following what I think is right course of action I thought I'd post it here in the "Ask The Boss" section of the forum.

As we've seen in last few months this site is supposed to be a business, but looking around the board can you honestly say this site hasn't been affected by the bans and departures off this board?

If the only way to buy supplements was click & shop via the site where do you think this site would be compared to a few months ago in regards to traffic going to sponsors? Take aside the Winter dip as you've mentioned in another thread and compare it to 2012, I would love to see figures if you have any.

I see a few people mention that new people have signed up since "The gang" have gone. There doesn't seem to be as many posts about new flavoured protein or products so from a business point of view would you rather have 50 "rowdy" customers spending £100 a month with you or 25 quiet customers spending £50? If the latter is your preference isn't this project then turning more into a hobby then a business and you want running costs paid for the site and not profit which would go against all we've been told recently?

Coming back to "The Gang", it was often commented about the cr*p that was posted in General Conversation but looking down the pages not much has changed, could it be a case certain people were targeted and things took out of proportion for individuals to justify a banning or infraction? In fact since they've left I've seen various posts in which people have snuck in the name of their forum and nothing has been done about it unlike with others, simply because they would never be considered as troublemakers or part of the lot that's left.

Instead of it all being blamed on a group of people, is it not possible that people werebeing baited into arguments so they get banned so it's not all one sided?

It was often mentioned that gangs aren't something that would be tolerated but do you think it's not obvious that mods and certain members are in a gang of their own?? I've been a mod myself in a previous forum and I know how subsections are created forcertain members. Problem is that when members of that group start defending oneanother to the hills outside of that subsection it's obvious what's going on&#8230;&#8230;abit like the WhatsApp group everyone raved on about at one point or another and people started throwing it out there that they stick together when one of them gets in to an argument. Can you hand on heart say it wasn't this which forced Hacksii to be given the boot and Det leaving as well?

Do you think perhaps all the Echelons of this forum should be looked at?

I know you said you've been having meetings with a lawyer about rules for UKm but common sense still has to prevail at times, having different rules depending on the person(even mods included with some of these rules) should never be the case.

I have learnt a lot because of this forum and there are a lot of knowledgeable people on here, but that means nothing if less people visit and stay long term and that will be the case if a few things stay the same.

The beauty of the internet and forums is that different people from different backgrounds can come together under circumstances when they would normally never even talk. It has to be policed properly but the elimination of a certain type of person till you have just what you want shouldn't happen(you may as well just add them tofacebook and have a chat going) as it will just turn into a very boring place that you'll get fed up of as well which isn't good when its a business involved.

Mods if you're going to do anything just lock this till Lorian replies please. I tried the pm route and got no answer so obviously this was the route to go.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Im sure lorian does just fine with the advertising packages, i dont see banning 10 members would greatly affect his wallet tbf.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chocolate weetabix are very nice .


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> Chocolate weetabix are very nice .


Lucky bastard I've only got readybrek :laugh:


----------



## Bora

Hafpor said:


> Lucky bastard I've only got readybrek :laugh:


i have cocopops..... i win :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

ewen said:


> Chocolate weetabix are very nice .


I like the ones with rasins in best .


----------



## harrison180

I have nothing for breakfast cuz no1 has been shoppjng yet.


----------



## Guest

bigforbday said:


> i have cocopops..... i win :thumb:


Coco pops, you would need the whole box to make a dent :laugh:

I think I'll put some sausages in the oven....


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hafpor said:


> Coco pops, you would need the whole box to make a dent :laugh:
> 
> I think I'll put some sausages in the oven....


fcuk it me too :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> fcuk it me too :thumbup1:


Nice 1, while I'm waiting for them to cook, I'll have that bowl of readybrek :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

@Lorian what you had for breakfast ?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Hafpor said:


> Lucky bastard I've only got readybrek :laugh:


Readybrek is the dogs.......!!


----------



## 39005

i dont see why this has top be bought back up, at the end of the day the owner does not have to justify to anyone else why he has done certain things on the forums , as for hackskii the people he wanted already know what happened between him and the board , he's still posting here occasionally so i guess hes decided to put more of his time elsewhere -the same goes for others here like myself -rather than answer every question i can i just answer the odd few i could be ****d with.


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> fcuk it me too :thumbup1:


Not sausage ...bacon!!


----------



## Bora

mrssalvatore said:


> Readybrek is the dogs.......!!


readybrek is certainly NOT the dogs.... i dunno how anyone can eat that sh!t lol anyways bacon sarnie and bowl of cocopops is the real winner here :whistling:


----------



## Guest

mrssalvatore said:


> Readybrek is the dogs.......!!


Of course and the milks in the microwave as I type..

So what does a lady eat in the morning :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore

bigforbday said:


> readybrek is certainly NOT the dogs.... i dunno how anyone can eat that sh!t lol anyways bacon sarnie and bowl of cocopops is the real winner here :whistling:


Lol nooooo readybrek with chocolate buttons hmmmmmm


----------



## paulandabbi

Well I think the posts in here prove that fook all has changed with the attitude of this site and its actually damaged the site more than made it better!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Not sausage ...bacon!!


  bacon and sausages


----------



## mrssalvatore

Hafpor said:


> Of course and the milks in the microwave as I type..
> 
> So what does a lady eat in the morning :whistling:


2 narnies and a hand full of chocolates out the celebration box


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> bacon and sausages


And eggs and hash browns and black pudding and beeeeans


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> Not sausage ...bacon!!


Bacons best . With 2 slices of bread and a slice of fried bread in the middle. God im hungry lol.


----------



## Guest

Sandwiches :thumbdown:

Hope they ain't got them finger prints in um...


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> And eggs and hash browns and black pudding and beeeeans


 :drool: im on a diet :death:

fcuk it full english it is


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> Bacons best . With 2 slices of bread and a slice of fried bread in the middle. God im hungry lol.


Sod the bread have a bacon sandwich using bacon as the bread  genius!!!


----------



## mark_star

lamb chops, scrambled eggs and spring greens, yeah baby!


----------



## Sc4mp0

ewen said:


> Chocolate weetabix are very nice .


Wow, just like having Team Dickhead back but its a comment coming from you.......what a surprise.

I'm sure more of the gang will chip in with similar comments.



aqualung said:


> i dont see why this has top be bought back up, at the end of the day the owner does not have to justify to anyone else why he has done certain things on the forums , as for hackskii the people he wanted already know what happened between him and the board , he's still posting here occasionally so i guess hes decided to put more of his time elsewhere -the same goes for others here like myself -rather than answer every question i can i just answer the odd few i could be ****d with.


To be honest fella, as mentioned I sent a pm and Lorian said he'd reply to discuss some issues. He didn't so I made this post,if he had done as he said I wouldn't have.


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> :drool: im on a diet :death:
> 
> fcuk it full english it is


Wise choice!!


----------



## ki3rz

harrison180 said:


> Bacons best . With 2 slices of bread and a slice of fried bread in the middle. God im hungry lol.


And a fried egg just to top it off :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Yes sausage and egg with brown sauce, the dogs bollocks....


----------



## Guest

Even I fried slice of bread could equal 500 cals on its own :thumbup1:


----------



## luther1

Inb4 Lorian says 'I'm unaware' at least five times


----------



## Guest

Unaware of what, breakfast is the most important meal of the day :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sc4mp0 said:


> Wow, just like having Team Dickhead back but its a comment coming from you.......what a surprise.
> 
> I'm sure more of the gang will chip in with similar comments.
> 
> To be honest fella, as mentioned I sent a pm and Lorian said he'd reply to discuss some issues. He didn't so I made this post,if he had done as he said I wouldn't have.


if there was im sure they would .


----------



## mrssalvatore

Hafpor said:


> Unaware of what, breakfast is the most important meal of the day :thumb:


So is every meal...!!


----------



## Tinytom

Closed.

Lorian can reply and re open the thread.


----------



## Lorian

Sc4mp0 said:


> I sent you a pm on the 13th of Decemberwhich you acknowledged in a different thread on the 14th and said you would reply to later.
> 
> It's been 7 days since that and no reply so I assume that my message has been lost in the abyss of other pm's or reported posts from members.


Apologies for that, it's been a manic week in the run up to Christmas and I just haven't been able to keep on top of everything as well as I'd have liked.



Sc4mp0 said:


> As we've seen in last few months this site is supposed to be a business, but looking around the board can you honestly say this site hasn't been affected by the bans and departures off this board?
> 
> If the only way to buy supplements was click & shop via the site where do you think this site would be compared to a few months ago in regards to traffic going to sponsors? Take aside the Winter dip as you've mentioned in another thread and compare it to 2012, I would love to see figures if you have any.


I'm not quite sure what you mean when you say it's supposed to be a business. First and foremost UK-M is a community and it only exists because of the people who enjoy being part of it. There is a business behind it yes, but that's simply because the site costs a lot to run and it makes sense to keep that side of it separate from our own personal affairs.

To answer your second point, yes I can honestly say that overall, I don't believe the site has been negatively affected. Sure, losing a group of heavy posters may cause a temporary dip, but the long-term trend for posts, visits and new members is upwards. This has been the case for a decade and I'd be surprised if it changed anytime soon.



Sc4mp0 said:


> I see a few people mention that new people have signed up since "The gang" have gone. There doesn't seem to be as many posts about new flavoured protein or products so from a business point of view would you rather have 50 "rowdy" customers spending £100 a month with you or 25 quiet customers spending £50? If the latter is your preference isn't this project then turning more into a hobby then a business and you want running costs paid for the site and not profit which would go against all we've been told recently?


I'm not quite sure what you are getting at... UK-M was very much a hobby for me for half a decade. As a result of that I think my investment in it is more emotional rather than financial. I have a lot of history tucked away in the recesses of this forum and I'm very attached to it. As mentioned previously, it costs a lot to keep the board on-line so the advertiser financial side is a necessity in order to ensure it remains here for the future. It's a mutually beneficial relationship because we can refer high quality traffic to them and in return we are able to pay the forum bills and we benefit from things like prizes for competitions.



Sc4mp0 said:


> Coming back to "The Gang", it was often commented about the cr*p that was posted in General Conversation but looking down the pages not much has changed, could it be a case certain people were targeted and things took out of proportion for individuals to justify a banning or infraction? In fact since they've left I've seen various posts in which people have snuck in the name of their forum and nothing has been done about it unlike with others, simply because they would never be considered as troublemakers or part of the lot that's left.
> 
> Instead of it all being blamed on a group of people, is it not possible that people werebeing baited into arguments so they get banned so it's not all one sided?


I disagree with that paragraph. You are making incorrect assumptions based on scraps of information. If a finger is to be pointed for things getting "out of proportion" then it should be pointed at the people PM'ing members calling me a **** and deliberately spreading lies that I was on the take for the sale of AAS in an attempt to discredit the board. Not forgetting those people who made it absolutely clear that their only reason for being here was to cause issues for UK-M for their own enjoyment



Sc4mp0 said:


> It was often mentioned that gangs aren't something that would be tolerated but do you think it's not obvious that mods and certain members are in a gang of their own?? I've been a mod myself in a previous forum and I know how subsections are created forcertain members. Problem is that when members of that group start defending oneanother to the hills outside of that subsection it's obvious what's going on&#8230;&#8230;abit like the WhatsApp group everyone raved on about at one point or another and people started throwing it out there that they stick together when one of them gets in to an argument. Can you hand on heart say it wasn't this which forced Hacksii to be given the boot and Det leaving as well?


It's inevitable that people will form groups aligning themselves with other like-minded members. I see it as the admin role to ensure that we try and balance that out so that it doesn't become detrimental to the forum. I discussed the hackskii decision in the previous thread. Sometimes I need to look at the bigger picture and make decisions based on what I feel is best for the long term, even if those decisions are unpopular.



Sc4mp0 said:


> Do you think perhaps all the Echelons of this forum should be looked at?
> 
> I know you said you've been having meetings with a lawyer about rules for UKm but common sense still has to prevail at times, having different rules depending on the person(even mods included with some of these rules) should never be the case.


I agree that there shouldn't be different rules and I know that things aren't 100% right at present. I do however think that we are heading in the right direction and will continue to do so based on honest member feedback.



Sc4mp0 said:


> I have learnt a lot because of this forum and there are a lot of knowledgeable people on here, but that means nothing if less people visit and stay long term and that will be the case if a few things stay the same.
> 
> The beauty of the internet and forums is that different people from different backgrounds can come together under circumstances when they would normally never even talk. It has to be policed properly but the elimination of a certain type of person till you have just what you want shouldn't happen(you may as well just add them tofacebook and have a chat going) as it will just turn into a very boring place that you'll get fed up of as well which isn't good when its a business involved.


The UK-M community gets bigger and more active every year so I don't think less people visiting is an issue.

You talk about eliminating a certain type of person like we've had some kind of racial cull. People get banned if they act with deliberate intent to damage our credibility, reputation or the enjoyment of the board for others.

I've re-opened the thread.


----------



## Lorian

@Sc4mp0 .. sorry - forgot to actually open the thread!


----------



## Northern Lass

mrssalvatore said:


> Readybrek is the dogs.......!!


My daughter loves that she 10 months :laugh:


----------



## mrssalvatore

YummyMummy said:


> My daughter loves that she 10 months :laugh:


Lol !! Bless her..

I just never grew up so I've got a great excuse


----------



## johnnya

@Lorian ...yes that's all fine but what did you have for breakfast

IMO the forums great atm and the banters still good


----------



## MunchieBites

I'm well confused now

So we are allowed to de rail threads again?


----------



## mrssalvatore

MunchieBites said:


> I'm well confused now
> 
> So we are allowed to de rail threads again?


Congratulation on the wedding! You looked gorgeous


----------



## MunchieBites

mrssalvatore said:


> Congratulation on the wedding! You looked gorgeous


That interesting how you know...

But thanks.


----------



## MRSTRONG

that was mine after the chocolate weetabix :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore

MunchieBites said:


> That interesting how you know...
> 
> But thanks.


You posted pics on the other forum

Everyone can see it it's public


----------



## MunchieBites

mrssalvatore said:


> You posted pics on the other forum


Wasn't sure you knew where it was after the other day asking me and queenie

But you found it. Didn't know you were on there sorry!


----------



## Northern Lass

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol !! Bless her..
> 
> I just never grew up so I've got a great excuse


Nothing wrong with that hun :tongue:

I love this forum I have created some lovely friends.. I'm not very good in the real world when it comes to social environments and interacting


----------



## mrssalvatore

MunchieBites said:


> Wasn't sure you knew where it was after the other day asking me and queenie
> 
> But you found it. Didn't know you were on there sorry!


I'm not as I said it's public..everyone can see it you don't have to be a member


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> View attachment 142649
> 
> 
> that was mine after the chocolate weetabix :thumb:


Greedy bastard, lol....well I did have the fry up 3 hrs after the sausage sandwich, **** should have taken a pic


----------



## mrssalvatore

YummyMummy said:


> Nothing wrong with that hun :tongue:
> 
> I love this forum I have created some lovely friends.. I'm not very good in the real world when it comes to social environments and interacting


I'm with you on that one... I hate new situation and people I don't know :-/ it scares me


----------



## Milky

MunchieBites said:


> I'm well confused now
> 
> So we are allowed to de rail threads again?


Is that all your interested in doing then ?


----------



## MunchieBites

Milky said:


> Is that all your interested in doing then ?


No? I was interested in hearing lorians and scamps reply but came in to see loads of posts about breakfast?


----------



## Guest

200 g chicken later with chips and curry sauce :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> I'm with you on that one... I hate new situation and people I don't know :-/ it scares me


you scared haha fcuk off , you`re a toughie


----------



## Milky

MunchieBites said:


> No? I was interested in hearing lorians and scamps reply but came in to see loads of posts about breakfast?


Seems a very odd question TBH.


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> you scared haha fcuk off , you`re a toughie


Am not am a scaredy cat


----------



## MunchieBites

mrssalvatore said:


> I'm not as I said it's public..everyone can see it you don't have to be a member


Oh ok so you look but aren't a member?

Anyways thanks appreciate the compliment x


----------



## mrssalvatore

MunchieBites said:


> Oh ok so you look but aren't a member?
> 
> Anyways thanks appreciate the compliment x


Yes it's like ukm you don't need to be a member to view posts


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Am not am a scaredy cat


yeah righto


----------



## MunchieBites

Milky said:


> Seems a very odd question TBH.


Just an honest one as the boss is in it and some people have been banned for that before

Don't really want a banning so just wanted clarification


----------



## MunchieBites

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes it's like ukm you don't need to be a member to view posts


Fair enough


----------



## Milky

MunchieBites said:


> Just an honest one as the boss is in it and some people have been banned for that before
> 
> Don't really want a banning so just wanted clarification


No one has ever been banned for derailing threads so don't know where you got that from.


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes it's like ukm you don't need to be a member to view posts


no but they have a list of people that are banned and reasons why however only members can view that , and i find it highly doubtful that members of there have not seen the list as its at the top of the page :lol:


----------



## Guest

mrssalvatore said:


> Am not am a scaredy cat


I'm a scaredy cat also, honest :innocent:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Hafpor said:


> I'm a scaredy cat also, honest :innocent:


----------



## Guest

Probably one day there will be a section where guests can't see, so others can scheme and create ruin...


----------



## mrssalvatore

Hafpor said:


> Probably one day there will be a section where guests can't see, so others can scheme and create ruin...


There is it's the pr and the ma


----------



## Guest

Aye, me so stupid didn't even realise, honest john me :innocent:


----------



## MRSTRONG

im wearing glitter


----------



## Lorian

Keep it on track please...

OP was a genuine post which raised some fair points.

Lets drop the breakfast comments as they aren't relevant.


----------



## paulandabbi

Milky said:


> No one has ever been banned for derailing threads so don't know where you got that from.


Sorry to butt in but I had said about this earlier too and here is something @Lorian has said in a previous thread

"Another common occurrence is that members band together and begin hijacking a large number of threads for their own amusement, often at the expense of the OP. Whilst not an issue initially, people begin to push it too far. Ultimately it reaches a tipping point where other members start getting bored of the same people making the same kind of posts and they start reporting them. The Mods wade in and calm is restored, usually with the perm ban of a high profile Gold member who was well liked by half the board and resented by the other. Coincidentally this is what usually prompts the "oh no Member X has been banned the board is going downhill" posts..."


----------



## Milky

paulandabbi said:


> Sorry to butt in but I had said about this earlier too and here is something @Lorian has said in a previous thread
> 
> "Another common occurrence is that members band together and begin hijacking a large number of threads for their own amusement, often at the expense of the OP. Whilst not an issue initially, people begin to push it too far. Ultimately it reaches a tipping point where other members start getting bored of the same people making the same kind of posts and they start reporting them. The Mods wade in and calm is restored, usually with the perm ban of a high profile Gold member who was well liked by half the board and resented by the other. Coincidentally this is what usually prompts the "oh no Member X has been banned the board is going downhill" posts..."


Shocker, you pop up mate eh


----------



## husky

wish to feck everyone would draw a line under all this and get on with training etc-some great people on both forums now, so i'm gonna still be going between both for training advice etc- dont agree with everything that happened but thats my view and i'm sticking with it, i'll continue to show respect to one and all but its time to put this to bed, to much bitchin going on and wee digs being thrown in.


----------



## paulandabbi

Milky said:


> Shocker, you pop up mate eh


Ey? I commented earlier and nothing was done and then you commented on something munchies said so I showed proof of something said by admin on here about the points raised.

If anything it was you that popped up and did nothing regarding the problems occurring on this thread


----------



## Double J

This thread is a fine example of why I hardly ever post on this sife anymore......

Cliques

Deliberate thread derailing

Sh1te Modding....sorry MODding

Blatant favouritism

Tired of it all ffs


----------



## MRSTRONG

all i see is a select few posting every now and then trying to cause trouble .

i`d like to know what the real issue is as im lost with it , from what i remember false accusations were made someone made another forum others were poached using uk-m and as a result bans were issued , or am i missing something ?


----------



## man_dem03

ewen said:


> no but they have a list of people that are banned and reasons why however only members can view that , and i find it highly doubtful that members of there have not seen the list as its at the top of the page :lol:


No weve all seen it, but everyone is in angreement with it and when the reasons are given before questions theres no need to ask about anything


----------



## Guest

Why oh why is everyone joining to cause trouble, seem stupid to me "quote munchiebites" on team d

Please return the favour, re read huskies post, draw a line under all this now.

Everyone has a choice , you don't have to log in....

FFs it's Christmas :thumb:


----------



## sneeky_dave

husky said:


> wish to feck everyone would draw a line under all this and get on with training etc-some great people on both forums now, so i'm gonna still be going between both for training advice etc- dont agree with everything that happened but thats my view and i'm sticking with it, i'll continue to show respect to one and all but its time to put this to bed, to much bitchin going on and wee digs being thrown in.


Gotta agree. More training less crying.


----------



## Milky

@Lorian

closing this mate as its only going to go one way.

Your call if you want to re open it mate.


----------

